# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Chirurgische littekencorrectie van automutilatiewonden

## pruts

Hallo,

Ik ga (als ik toestemming krijg van mijn psychiater) automutilatielittekens laten corrigeren. 
Ik heb al een afspraak gehad bij de plastisch chirurg en die kan een huidflap wegsnijden en zo houd ik maar één snee over ipv een zone met talloze. Alles zal niet weg zijn, maar het zou wel een pak beter moeten zijn.

Zijn er mensen die ervaringen hebben met het verwijderen van automutilatielittekens? Hoe ze wisten of ze er klaar voor waren? En hoe het voelt achteraf? Tevreden of niet? Aan te raden of niet? 

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Kasumi

Jammer dat hier nog geen reacties op zijn.
Ik heb er geen ervaring mee. Heb er 10 jaar geleden wel eens bij de huisarts naar geinformeerd, maar die zei alleen maar dat het in mijn geval geen zin zou hebben, omdat er nieuwe littekens voor in de plaats komen die even ontsierend zouden zijn als de huidige.

Heb je zelf inmiddels al de stap gezet, of twijfel je nog?

----------


## pruts

Ondertussen is het inderdaad gebeurd. Ik ben best wel tevreden van het resultaat! Voor zover het beter kon worden, is het ook beter. Natuurlijk zie je het nog wel, maar het ligt er minder met de vinger op dat dit oud-automutilatielittekens zijn en dat heeft men zelfrespect wel verhoogd. 
@Kasumi: Als je het automutileren een tijdje onder controle hebt (voor mezelf had ik de lat op een jaar zonder gelegd) en je wilt dat echt graag dan zou ik toch eens informeren bij je psycholoog of psychiater of eens advies inwinnen bij een plastisch chirurg. Ik heb indertijd ook een doorverwijzing gevraagd aan men huisarts. Dan kan je nog altijd zien he..! 

Het helpt nu in elk geval om niet opnieuw te herbeginnen, als ik 't niet had laten doen dan had het al weer van dat geweest denk ik. 

Als je advies wilt of verdere vragen hebt mag je me altijd contacteren!
En bedankt voor je reactie!

----------


## Leontien

Wat fijn dat je tevreden bent met littekencorrectie.

Ik denk ook dat de techniek in 10 jaar wel verbeterd is. Zo heb ik ook nieuwsbericht erover geplaatst: Nieuw techniek voor brandwonden. Dit bericht gaat ook over littekens, dus niet alleen over brandwonden.

----------

